# Guanfacine/Clonidine



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Anyone got any thoughts?

I should be starting Guanfacine next week. I've read some research papers but don't see anyone really talking about it.

Some basics without going into details is that it basically helps regulation of GABA/Central Nervous System.

"Clonidine stimulates a release of GABA in the central nervous system (and) has been useful in treating post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD)". - Power phrasing a quote posted on here from Guest_ZiggomatiX_*.

Also a quote talking about a study with HPPD patients

"The first evalution was the Clinical Global Impression scale (CGI), this scale runs from 1-7 where 1 = normal and 7 = extremely ill. Additionally, the patients were asked to self-report their symptom severity on a scale of 1-5 where 1 = normal and 5 = severe. Prior to the clonidine treatment, the patients scored an average of 5.25 on the CGI scale and a 4 on the self-reporting scale. The patients received 0.025 mg clonidine at a schedule of three times a day for 2 months. One patient dropped out of the study at week 3 and a second at week 5. After 2 months the remaining six patients had an average CGI score of 2.5 and reported a 2 for the self-report scale. These values show a significant decrease in symptoms. "

I've found cases of it treating Anxiety and ADHD.

The concern with Guanfacin is depression, commonly an SNRI/SSRI is adjusted accordingly to counteract this but interestingly i've found studies where it helps depression but this isn't typical from my understanding.

"Guanfacine has a robust antidepressant-like effect and can reverse a depression-like state induced by increased acetylcholine (ACh) signalling" (Department of Psychiatry, Yale, 2015)

and here's a little Reddit quote chucked in for some random internet opinion, "Guanfacine has completely alleviated my hyperactivity/restlessness, and anxiety" (nicqui, Reddit, 2014)

I'll keep you posted. I'm trying it for CNS suspected disorder but it and PTSD can be hard to figure out from each other, my main symptom and reason for getting it is hyper arousal, which is basically an extreme version of feeling 'wired' and never tired.


----------



## LivingDream2389 (Dec 26, 2017)

Any updates on your go with guanfacine?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

just started it, so i will keep you posted


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Where said:


> Clonidine treated my flashback nightmares. I think they're gone for the most part.


I am currently not taking it are you? it makes me too depressed


----------

